# I got robbed by nature



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I was out hunting squirrel today and had 1 in the bag.. I saw another 1 out on a pine limb barking up a storm,popping his tail and such.. I snuck in pulled the bands back and just as I was about to release.. A hawk swooped in from nowhere and snatched him up.. Now I've seen this twice before but never through the forks of a sling..
It was pretty cool.. I am much happier the hawk got a meal over me..Though i did get a snack..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A great experience, for sure ... lucky you to have witnessed it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

It was pretty cool..wished side have been pointing a camera instead of a SS..Or better yet, a camera focused through my forks..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

StretchandEat said:


> It was pretty cool..wished side have been pointing a camera instead of a SS..Or better yet, a camera focused through my forks..


i can see it now- simple shot now offers a slingshot with a mount for your slingshot so you can attach a gopro and record a hawk swooping down on your target, because that is majestic as fk ! ! !


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Right now I've got simple shot plenty busy filling orders.. & they have me plenty broke.. guess I'll have to get one of those next go around..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> I was out hunting squirrel today and had 1 in the bag.. I saw another 1 out on a pine limb barking up a storm,popping his tail and such.. I snuck in pulled the bands back and just as I was about to release.. A hawk swooped in from nowhere and snatched him up.. Now I've seen this twice before but never through the forks of a sling..
> It was pretty cool.. I am much happier the hawk got a meal over me..Though i did get a snack..


That is a very, very cool story, I wish I would have seen it.

wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey StretchandEat,

Indeed, that would have to have been an awesome sight! Congratulations on the experience. A couple of months ago, there was an owl around the house, that was so big, that I was concerned for the safety of my Dog. (And he weighs 19.5 pounds) The owl would stealthily and silently do a fly by on us, which he did several times as we came out of the house around dusk. It was quite majestic, but also quite un-nerving. So, I stuck close to My Dog, Silas. He is how I came up with our forum member name. Well, Mr. Owl finally moved on without incident, and now I'm able to relax a little. I still look for him on occasion. I recently got a very cheap Vivitar cam from Ollies discount, closeout type store. It's similar to a GoPro in design, and even has a watertite enclosure, but it has much lower resolution. It was also only $35, Soooo. Gears are whirling thinking about a SS attachment method! If any of you other fabricators get one rigged-up, please post the results.

Happy filming,

SlingShot Silas aka SSS aka Steve

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I liked your story, especially your spirit. You realized there was plenty of meat already available to you but not to Mr. Hawk, so you didn't begrudge him his meal.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, that Go Pro cam seems like a neat idea alright... actually, thinking about it, it could record your hand movement at the moment of release to see if you are anticipating the shot any..called "flinching" in gun speak. I was guilty of this error and had to FORCE my hand to stay put until the ammo hit the catch box. I would unconsciously give the frame an extra push, ruining my consistency until I figured out, "Dahh, I don't need to push anything...the bands do that."

Anyway, a neat experience alright...afterall, hawks have been hunting squirrels for quite a while and are pretty good at it. She sure had a nice meal of it...and so did you from the hunt. One squirrel is about all I can eat with all the trimmings counted in and a glass or two of cabernet.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Hey StretchandEat,
> 
> Indeed, that would have to have been an awesome sight! Congratulations on the experience. A couple of months ago, there was an owl around the house, that was so big, that I was concerned for the safety of my Dog. (And he weighs 19.5 pounds) The owl would stealthily and silently do a fly by on us, which he did several times as we came out of the house around dusk. It was quite majestic, but also quite un-nerving. So, I stuck close to My Dog, Silas. He is how I came up with our forum member name. Well, Mr. Owl finally moved on without incident, and now I'm able to relax a little. I still look for him on occasion. I recently got a very cheap Vivitar cam from Ollies discount, closeout type store. It's similar to a GoPro in design, and even has a watertite enclosure, but it has much lower resolution. It was also only $35, Soooo. Gears are whirling thinking about a SS attachment method! If any of you other fabricators get one rigged-up, please post the results.
> 
> ...


GoPro and the likes usually come with a helmet mount don't they? Such a helmet mount usually has a hinge for aiming the camera. I've seen several flashlight mounting brackets for slingshots that also employ such an aiming hinge.

So basically it would be a matter of finding a flashlight mount with the same type hinge, or similar enough that you can adapt the flashlight mount to combine with the camera half of the helmet mount.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

:hijack: Alright MotherStickers this is a F-Up,

Not to be stealing StretchandEat's thunder about his awsome experience, cauze it certainly was. This thing about the cameras on the slingshot maybe needs it's own thread??

Just a thought. I don't know. What do you guys think. I know we are always making vids, mostly from a bunch of different camera locations/angles. But, Chuck has a great idea about maybe using one "in the flight path", so to speak, to check our form, release, tweek, peek, geek, freak, or whatever. Viper is right on the money about the mounts available. The *rea*l GoPro camera comes with the waterproof housing, and a couple of different mounts, but that thing has an incredible number of *available* mounts for different applications. There is a 3 leg, articulated tripod style, *cheap* camera mount, like the people-plucker/liquifier/sprayer from the movie, War of the Worlds. That thing will wrap around most anything, and makes a fairly solid mount, even on a moving object. I've seen them in the camera section at WallyWorld, for example.

Anyway, wildlife in your face cannot be beat with a stick, for entertainment value! (NO, NO, NO. I would not beat any of them with a stick!) So, sorry about the swerve half way off target, but still something worth looking into.

What do you guys think?

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I say go for it! Also, mounting the cam on your arm, a little below the elbow, might be even cooler. You know... So you get the slingshot into the picture as well!

I like your thinking Silas! When budget permits, I might get myself one of those GoCheap type units as well. Cuz, well... I just don't have the budget to GoPro ????


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

great story. love that.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was actually kidding about the gopro idea. but . . . you can always but one of them mini tripods with the bendable legs and wrap that around your wrist, forearm or whatever. ive got a few of them, and if they can wrap around a post, then im sure they can wrap around a bit on a wrist or hug onto the popeye type of arms we all have (or am i just generalizing?)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like a one in a million chance of capturing that event on camera . You lucky to have witnessed that just once in a lifetime .


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the experience :Thumbsup:


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

that is an awesome sight, I had a kite that was clear plastic with a hawk picture on it, the sticks were loose so it flapped like a bird, had a Red Tail hawk come from so high I never saw it till it smashed the kite, guess we were on his turf.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice story! Lucky you!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Cool story, I missed a starling once and it spooked. The instant it jumped off the limb a hawk nailed it. Guess its number was up. Thanks for sharing


----------

